# Famous double M names?  MM, how many?



## LEFSElover (Aug 5, 2007)

This has had me personally going for about 20+ years.
How many famous/infamous people can you come up with who's
names start with M, first and last?
I just decided to post this after reading something from our own 
MicheleMarie.  I know, not first and last but you get the idea. 
So, I can start, I know, it sounds easy enough, but when the obvious ones are gone,
that's when the fun starts! 
Martina McBride
I thought of her because I love her song Do it Anyway...
Okay, now your turn​


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 5, 2007)

Michael Moore
Marylin Monroe
Mickey Mouse
Minnie Mouse


----------



## legend_018 (Aug 5, 2007)

mary mccollim

LOL

oh sorry that was my name until I was 35 - which is when I got married. I'm 37 now.


----------



## love2"Q" (Aug 5, 2007)

mary magladen (sp)


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 5, 2007)

Marylin Manson


----------



## love2"Q" (Aug 5, 2007)

marla maples ....


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 5, 2007)

Marlee Matlin

 Barbara


----------



## Katie H (Aug 5, 2007)

Don't forget...Martin Milner.

Ugh.  Marilyn Manson.

Mickey Mantle, Michael Moore.


----------



## legend_018 (Aug 5, 2007)

Michael Myers
Melvin Mora
Matthew McConahey (sp?)
Mellisa Manchester
Michael Madson


**credit goes to my DH.**


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 5, 2007)

My Mommy?  No??????


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 5, 2007)

"Here I come to save the day"!!!!!!!!!  

Mighty Mouse..........."is on his way"!!!!!!!


----------



## Toots (Aug 5, 2007)

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 6, 2007)

Malcolm McDowell

 Barbara


----------



## Barb L. (Aug 6, 2007)

Mary Martin (South Pacific - Peter Pan)


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 6, 2007)

love2"Q" said:
			
		

> mary magladen (sp)


Did you mean Mary Magdalene?


Mary Matalin
Maria Muldaur
Mickey Mantle


----------



## *amy* (Aug 6, 2007)

Matthew McConaughey
Matthew Modine
Mercedes McCambridge
Melanie Mayron
Mister Magoo


----------



## keltin (Aug 6, 2007)

Michelin Man!


----------



## middie (Aug 6, 2007)

Marshal Mathers ( Eminem )


----------



## mudbug (Aug 6, 2007)

Mr Moto               .


----------



## middie (Aug 6, 2007)

Darn I was gonna say Mr. Magoo but I scrooled back and saw Amy already said that.

Mr. Miagie (sp) ? from the Karate Kid


----------



## legend_018 (Aug 6, 2007)

mary stuart masterson
marsha mason
mandy moore
mannie mota
moss malone
mary elizabeth masterantonio
mike messina
matt millen
Mr. McMan (WWE)

Credit once again goes to DH.


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 6, 2007)

Barb L said:
			
		

> Mary Martin (South Pacific - Peter Pan)


you mean Larry Hagman's mommy? Yep JR Ewing!
now I must say, that all those years ago when this started running through my mind, I created a list of 22. and many of these folks listed here weren't even around then.

````````````````````````
...there's got to be a morning after...............
ah the lovely voice of Maureen McGovern​


----------



## gourmande (Aug 6, 2007)

Miss Marple of course!

G


----------



## gourmande (Aug 6, 2007)

...and *M*iss *M*app... or was it Mrs Mapp ?

I can't recall and I'm too tired to look it up  

G


----------



## gourmande (Aug 7, 2007)

oh... and a few others haven't seen posted yet: 

Mrs Miniver (the character, the rose)
Mireille Mathieu (the chanteuse)
Manfred Mann (the band)
Michael Moore (the every person's man?) _edited to acknowledge this MM was indeed pre-posted_
Mix Master (the kitchen tool)
Moulles Meunière (my favourite preparation)
Maxi Mum (my credit card balance) 

OK, I can tell that I've I gotta get to bed...  

G


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 7, 2007)

.........steroid user or not, having been the question, baseball player...Mark McGuire


----------



## Barb L. (Aug 7, 2007)

( lol, I so agree Lefse)  Have another one !

"Moms" Mabley  !


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 7, 2007)

"torn between two lovers, feelin like a fool, loving 'em both, is breakin all the rules"...........................
Mary MacGregor
~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~
forgot about her, she's original on my first list too... 
~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~
oh and also forgot about Meredith MacRae
I think she is Gordan MacRae's daughter, a tv star or celebrity as I recall.
I'm having brain storms, wasn't there a lady named Margorie Morningstar?
Or did I just dream up that name?​


----------



## ps8 (Aug 7, 2007)

Miss Molly...as in Good golly, Miss Molly!  Dear mother used to say that.


----------



## ps8 (Aug 7, 2007)

LEFSElover said:
			
		

> I'm having brain storms, wasn't there a lady named Margorie Morningstar?


 
It's a book by Herman Wouk.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 7, 2007)

Mickey Mouse


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 7, 2007)

a clothes designer I believe, or is it interior designer?  < anyway, 
Mary McFadden​


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 16, 2007)

M&M'-----mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 16, 2007)

Maid Marion (Robin Hood's girlfriend)
Mary Ann Mobley (er-long-ago Miss America winner--maybe Miss great-grandma  winner by now)


----------



## middie (Aug 17, 2007)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> Mickey Mouse


 
And I give you...

Minnie Mouse


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 17, 2007)

MacDonald's MacMuffin


----------



## Lady DeWinters (Aug 18, 2007)

Matt Murdock ( aka Daredevil )


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 18, 2007)

Mr. Magoo--I aplogize if someone else has already posted his name


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 18, 2007)

Mr. Magoo--I aplogize if someone else has already posted his name


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 18, 2007)

sorry--our server was very slow tonight--there are local elections going on--no, I don't think that there is a coincidence


----------

